# Minnesota Reptile Show



## pam (Apr 29, 2012)

Today was my first experience at a Cold Blooded Expo (Minnesota Reptile show) There was a lot of interesting reptiles to be perchased and a lot of people there to buy them. I was amazed how fast the reptiles were being sold *no questions asked *they even had 3 baby alligators for $100.00 each they were sold in the first 15 minutes. It was defiantly an eye opener I now understand why so many end up on Craigs list.


----------



## Raffiel the RT (Aug 14, 2012)

What part of Minnesota was it at?


----------

